# Went hunting today...



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

And shot a squirrel that promptly limped into a hole in the tree. It always messes with to not be able insure a quick death. Usually at the range I was (12-15 yds)with this gun(20ga) it is a sure thing. Just sucks but at least there is one less tree rat to breed.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

So, just to clarify, you wounded a squirrel and are happy that it won't be able to reproduce & provide more squirrels for next year ........ nice.
Have you ever taken the time to pattern your shotgun ?? I won't use one just because of the chance of wounding an animal.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

sammerguy said:


> And shot a squirrel that promptly limped into a hole in the tree. It always messes with to not be able insure a quick death. Usually at the range I was (12-15 yds)with this gun(20ga) it is a sure thing. Just sucks but at least there is one less tree rat to breed.


 a close shot at that range with a shotgun should have been no problem, and i agree with t-180...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A report like that is *SAD*, just plain *SAD* and disgusting.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Did I just read that??????


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel bad that it had to suffer for a length of time, and where i was hunting squirrels are a problem for the nearby houses. Because houses are nearby I can't use a .22. There will be plenty of the rats around no matter how many I kill. You guys are a bit quick to jump down someone elses throat, eh? There are many reasons to hunt animals. Sometimes it is because they are a nuisance. I assume that none of you have ever killed a ground hog because it was destroying the foundation of your barn, or an shot animal that is killing your livestock. Or maybe a few squirrels because they get in your attic and tear up your insulation. Or maybe you just live in the city and only go to the country to hunt.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've had that happen to me a few time. It happens with a shotgun. Those tree rats can be tough. 

Once time I hit one and it ran into a little hole in a small tree about 5' up. I could still see the tail sticking out, so I walked up and pulled hard on the tail. It came out of the tree and I shot it again before it could find another tree!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sammerguy said:


> And shot a squirrel that promptly limped into a hole in the tree. It always messes with to not be able insure a quick death. Usually at the range I was (12-15 yds)with this gun(20ga) it is a sure thing. Just sucks but at least there is one less tree rat to breed.


22 head shot....nothing but dead....and NO meat messed up....unless you like the brains


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Bdawg, you're the only one who understands that I feel bad about what happened. I came here thinking I might get some sympathy, and maybe a few stories about similar situations. But I guess you and I are the only ones who botch a shot now and again. 

And again guys, I was hunting my families farm, private property. I am not messing up anyone else's hunting by killing these animals, unless you are trespassing on our property. I think that my be the real source of the problem though. Having a farm sometimes means killing animals for something other than sport (fun&food), it means killing animals to maintain your property be it whistle pigs, coyotes, *****, squirrels etc. All I wanted to do was thin out the population near my grandfathers house a bit so when it got really cold they wouldn't try to get in his attic. For what it's worth i got 3 others that same day clean and dead with one shot. We ate those and one rabbit I jumped walking along a fence line. So get down off your high horses acting like you never make a mistake. 

To all of those I offended by wounding an animal and feeling bad about it, I'm sorry. If any admins read this thread please lock it because it can only go downhill from here.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It happens, you'll get em next time. I didn't get the notion that you were happy about what happened.... There are too many of them in some areas, but I would never be too happy if I couldn't recover one I shot.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Per request of the thread starter, this one is locked.


----------

